# SR20DE mods to take on type R



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

What do I need to do to my SR20DE to beat a type R on the drag strip? 

Any links to any time slips, videos, or testimonials of type R killings?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a lot. Type R's make 190hp stock at the crank. you'll need somewhere around 150-160whp to beat one.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

thanks

so what setup do you suggest as a minimum and has anyone here done so.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

s4 cams, ECU and cam gears along with headers, Intake and exhaust right?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

C3 cams with JWT springs and retainers, Greddy rocker arm stoppers, JWT ecu with higher redline, JWT cam gears, Hotshot Gen 6 header, cold air intake, 2.5" cat back exhaust..............that would prolly do it.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

That's alot of cheddar, tell me that can kill a modded type R?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

should win.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah but how much TQ does the Type R put down stock? Then Compare...I say with less you could take it...


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

enough to break your neck lol


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

doesn't matter the torque, it destroys in top end, lol.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

type-rs have way more top end than sr20de's


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

>>>>>*SR20VE*<<<<< with the basic mods [_187hp stock_]


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> C3 cams with JWT springs and retainers, Greddy rocker arm stoppers, JWT ecu with higher redline, JWT cam gears, Hotshot Gen 6 header, cold air intake, 2.5" cat back exhaust..............that would prolly do it.


Make that 3" exhaust, adjusted cam timing and a 3" CAI like hotshot. 170 whp to 166 Type R whp with more torque and less weight. Bye Bye type r.


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

I have a JDM SR20DE and i can hang with a type-R until mid 2nd gear then he kills me. All i have is intake and exhaust and ECU (the wrong ECU)


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Primeredb13 said:


> type-rs have way more top end than sr20de's


Cams can change that in a hurry, especially C3's.

I had a JWT POP charger, JWT ECU, s4 cams, $tillen header, GReddy exhaust, an upgraded clutch, lightened OEM flywheel, and Nitto 555R drag radials the last time I went to the track with my 200. I raced two Type R's, one stock with a CAI and exhaust, and another with unknown mods, but definitely more than the first. I killed the first one (14.49 to a 14.88) and lost to the second one (14.40 to his 14.19) by 2 tenths. 

The above mentioned package would definitely be able to do the job once dialed in properly. Mix in a T28 bolt on turbo kit and several pounds of boost and you'll be able to pull on JR supercharged Type R's. :cheers: Or you could opt for the VE swap with minor bolt ons and pull on Type R's with the same bolt ons. :cheers:


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

sweet. How much do cams usually run? Does a pop charger do a lot of good? i have a JWT one sitting on my garage floor and i dont know if i wanna put it on or not


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

b13 SER---------please check the many vendors of this website. Surely at least one of them can sell you JWT cams.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

like i sed. wouldnt it be cheapering going with a VE swap? alredy has 187 breakneck horse power.


----------

